# Where Can I find this type of heat press fuse (breakers)?



## BigHE (Jun 12, 2017)

I order an HPN Black Series 16x20 and it showed up DOA. Will not power on. I'd really like to get it to work without waiting two weeks on shipping again. The tech suggested checkin the power cord fitment and the internal fuse. He sent an image of the fuse, but I don't know where to begin looking for one. Didn't see on Amazon. Anyone have any ideas? I have an event that I am doing so I need to find ASAP and locally. 

Thanks
https://goo.gl/photos/euospX2ms5yhbWNp8


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Can you post the image you were sent?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Jay, an emergency fix is to get a standard fuse holder from an electronics store (I'd go to Maplins in the UK) fit a couple of male spades and use a 20 amp fuse, as that's what it states it is on the body. just until you can find the correct one with a re-set. if the 20 amp fuse blows there is more wrong internally.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

go to your local electrical supply store where the contractors/builders go to for thier stuff for building businesses or houses etc.Should be able to find it there are they will lead you in the right direction.. ,,


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

try this . ?

or type in this at goolge and see what it comes up with,I did and i think you will find it..

20 amp 125/250 vac 32vdc 50/60hz TC2/o10/c1 breaker


ETA Brand Push to Reset Panel Mount 20 amp Marine Grade Circuit Breaker | eBay


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Circuit Breaker - Circuit Protection from Allied Electronics


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Call these guys----

Allied Electronics, Inc.
7151 Jack Newell Blvd. S.
Fort Worth, Texas 76118 U.S.A.
+1 (866) 433-5722


-- I found this on their site--- using your specs you needed

Carling Technologies - CLB-203-11A3N-B-A - 125-250VAC No Indicator Plate 20A Push-To-Reset Black 1P Thermal Circuit Breaker - Allied Electronics


----------

